# Machine Embroiderers - Help! (Long)



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, Angie, here I am...you're gonna be sorry, lol! I got my Janome MC9500 and was all set to do some serious sewing last Saturday. I did end up doing some sewing, but no embroidery yet! I thought it would be as simple as going to town to buy thread...my first mistake. 

All we have is Hancock's and Joann's, and all they had was Coat and Clark's, which from everything I've heard and read is very bad quality, or Sulky thread. Well, I thought Sulky might be pretty good, but the problem was they only had five colors, white, black, tan, yucky yellow, and an even yuckier green. Plus, they were 3000 yard cones. I didn't want to buy such huge cones of colors I didn't even like, so now I have to decide which thread to buy sight unseen and where to buy it over the internet...and then wait for it to get here. 

So here's where y'all come in.  I have lots of other questions too...so here goes. Beware, no one expects the Sewing Inquisition! (Monty Python reference there, lol).

1. What brands of embroidery thread do you recommend? I've read about Sulky, Robison Anton, Madeira, Mettler, Thread Art, ThreaDelight, Coats and Clarks, and Isacord. What size spools/cones do you use and why?

2. Do you recommend polyester, rayon or cotton thread and why?

3. I've read that some people use a silicone lubricant on their thread. Do you recommend that and why or why not?

4. What kind of bobbin thread do you use? Do you use white/black or colors to match your top embroidery threads? Do you buy the prewound bobbins or wind your own?

5. How do you store your threads and what do you use to keep them from unraveling, such as thread nets, etc.?

6. Do you have favorite sources for buying thread online or eBay? If no particular sites to recommend, what's a fair price for types/sizes of threads?

7. What brand, style and size of needles do you recommend and how often do you change them?

8. What brands/types of stabilizer do you use? I bought trial packs of tear-away Stiffy and water soluble Super Solvy Sulky brand, are these any good? (It was all they had). Do you use spray adhesive with and/or instead of stabilizer? I still haven't quite figured out where this fits in, lol.

9. What are your best/handiest/coolest accessories or tricks when doing embroidery?

10. Are there any other important questions I should be asking and haven't? Any machine accessories I should buy right away, or should I wait until I've used it more and then decide?

And one extra question...

11. I also bought a Janome Harmony 9102D serger. Any suggestions for serger thread types/brands? Any tips or warnings regarding sergers? I'll probably have more questions on this later, lol, but haven't even opened the box yet!

I'll tell y'all, I am just lost! I feel like I need a college degree to figure all this out, lol. It's not enough that I'm coming from a 25-year-old machine, but I'm taking on a new combo sewing/embroidery machine and serger at the same time...while working unreal hours. My brain feels like it's about to explode! If you've made it this far, thank you SO MUCH for your patience and your infinite wisdom!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

1. Isacord. IMO, nothing compares. Very inexpensive here (1000 meter cones) although the best buy is the 5000 meter cones.

2. I like polyester. It's the most durable, and holds up well to washing (even bleach). Great for kids. Cotton I love for the look, but the extreme amount of lint generated at high speed machine embroidery, with even the best threads, is terrific. Really gets inside your machine. I dislike Rayon period. Too shiny, and not durable enough.

3. Silicone lube is for metallic threads mostly. Helps them feed smoothly without breaking. A cone stand behind the machine lets the thread feed out longer and unkink.

4. I use OESD's Bobbinfil mostly. It's polyester. I use white 95% of the time. Occasionally, like for free standing lace, I will use matching thread in the bobbin.

5. I store my threads in those rolling plastic carts with drawers. Iris makes some that fit my threads perfectly. Isacord has snap bottoms to hold the thread tails.

6. Listed already.

7. I use Schmetz embroidery needles, both 75/11 and 90/14. Dense designs work better with the smaller 75/11 size.

8. I use all brands of stabilizer. More importantly is to pick the correct stabilizer for the project. 505 adhesive spray is your friend!

9. Software.

10. Since you're new to embroidery, before each project, stop and ask someone what stabilizer to use .

Polymesh (cutaway) is the most popular type stabilizer for tshirts. It shrinks! PRESHRINK IT!

11. I'm a serger thread snob. I admit it. I hate Maxi Lock. I use it a lot though, because my thread of choice (Mettler Metrocor) is hard to come by and expensive.


----------



## wajbess (Jan 28, 2007)

Callie,

I started just like you, and now I'm not afraid to try anything. One main reason is because of Martha Pullen's website/forum. The ladies on there are wonderful and give great tips, money-saving options, and years worth of experience. They also have lots of freebies they list for anyone to download and use.

http://forums.marthapullen.com

Just scroll down to "machine embroidery".


Have fun!
Tammy


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

CJ, bless your heart! I knew you'd have good answers, just didn't expect a response so quick! I have to say, you're my idol, lol. I've dreamed of having an embroidery machine for several years, but never really got serious until I saw your stuff on here. 

While I hope to be able to use only the best quality supplies, I may have to compromise somewhat, at least in the beginning, so I'm interested to see what others say too. I'm definitely making notes of all your recommendations though! If I can't start out with best, I'll definitely be moving up as soon as possible. Thanks! 

Tammy, thanks! I'll go look up that site right now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm using rayon cones of embroidery thread that I bought for $2 each from the same place I got the machine. It was being discontinued, so I bought several.
And I bought prewound bobbins there - but bought a cone of bobbin thread 
from http://www.longcreekmills.com/index.html and 
then regular thread from http://www.ctsusa.com/

Both of these companies I'm happy with their product and their service.

(this is rather like the embroidery thread I bought at the store the machine came from
http://www.ctsusa.com/_e/dept/22-002-001/Polyester_Embroidery_Thread.htm)



Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

calliemoonbeam, I got my first embroidery machine back in 1999. I'm still learning, and I'm still trying to complete my embroidery thread collection!

It's a very expensive hobby if you try and do it all at once. I pretty much started with one or two color designs, and would buy a large cone of thread.

It's something you build up over time. But it's a whole lot of fun!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I found this site http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elproj...tID=PR1153&CS_Category=&CS_Catalog=Elprojects on the 
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Default.aspx
site. It shows what stabilizer to use for what. Lots of things to look at and if you go to the help menu there is also different info. I am new at this to and found it was helpful when ordering stablizer. Have fun, it is so much fun to try new things.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

embroidery library is a GREAT site. That's where I get the downloadable designs I use.

I'm still learning all they have there. And I'd missed that part, thanks for posting it.

Angie


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Angie, do you download your designs on a memory stick? I am getting my nerve up to try the free design to see if it works or if I can do it. May have to get my ds (12) to help his old mom.lol I am just learning to cut and paste on here, I have a long way to go.lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I download them to my machine's memory.
Then when I want one I transfer it to the memory (like in a digital camera). I use the scan disk adapter. Then take the little memory out and put it in the PCMCIA adapter to the machine.

Never a problem.

And since I don't use the BRAND colors of embroidery thread, I print out the thread/design sheet and just go by that color name (or substitute as I wish).

Angie


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Angie, was that english you are talking because it was all greek to me. Remember I am just learning to copy and paste. I will ask my ds what you are saying and see if he can explain it to me. I may be over my head. I do know I have a memory stick to download onto, then put it in my machine. I wonder if this is a similar process but gets you the same results.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not Angie but I use Embroidery Library a lot. I down load the zip files to my computer because it is faster and I have dial up. You need to have WinZip on your computer. After they are on my computer (where I save them w/ a descriptive name and NOT the number) I "unzip" them to the memory stick which I can use directly in my machine.

If I was following Angie she has to write hers to a card for her machine. 

I do agree w/ Angie about printing out the color sheet w/ the design. I use a Madiera thread chest I got w/ my machine as the "starting colors". I have added more as I went along and the designs rarely match what colors I have exactly. I do fine using their names and my own judgement by looking at the picture. I keep all of the color sheets in a file in my sewing room.

I know a lot of people don't but I use NEB prewound bobbins. The only bobbin problems I have had are when I tried winding my bobbins w/the bobbin thread from Madiera. I may have figured out why since then but the prewounds were cheap and I bought a gross.

Three and half years ago after sewing on my Kenmore until it was falling apart and wearing out a Sam's club Singer serger I bit the bullet and bought a TOL embroidery machine (Babylock Ellegante) and a nice (Janome) serger. I sew a couple of days a week and I am still digging the book out to look frequently. I bought a couple of books off of eBay for reference and I like those. I have used the EmbLibrary info too but my dial up isn't always reliable and until just now I never considered printing it out (duh!).

Enjoy your new hobby. I know I do.

Mary


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay do not go by me, I am really new to it all also but, I will tell you that because of cost and just learning I do use Coat's n Clarkes. I know it is not quality but, my machine is not a expensive machine either and my pocket is shallow. I really have not had any problems with the thread honestly. Maybe I am just lucky. They don't have that real pretty glossy look to them but, I have done many things on my granddaughters little onesies and they look sweet. I jumped in and did by one spool or Sulky black thinking I would use black alot and I wanted to see the quality differance. Well, I will mail it to anyone that wants it. Free, almost a full spool. Maybe it's my machine but, it snaps on me and I have not had luck with it at all. I do use white bobbin thread and I think it makes a real nice differance. I thank you for asking all your questions and everyone posting the links so off I go to read and learn more. I agree with CJ, it is not a cheap hobby even if you were lucky enough to have a cheap machine purchased for you ( like me). I still have yet to purchase anymore softwear.


----------



## Nana2boys (Mar 8, 2008)

For threads, I like isacord and arc. I use the prewound nebs from Longcreekmills. I second Martha pullens. 

I also use the embird software. It's very inexpensive and i also purchased the iconizer with it. When I download and designs and unzip them, they will show which format they are.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Angie! Wow, those CTS prices look great compared to what I've seen. I might try a few and see how it goes. I'm almost afraid to try rayon thread though after everything I read on the net about it fading, but it sure shines pretty! 

I think I understand what you're saying about the PCMCIA card, so do you then have to delete each design from it after you're done using it so it doesn't fill up, or can you just overwrite a design when you want to add more? If it tells that in the instruction book, just ignore this, I'll get to it! 

I might also order some bobbins, but think I'm going to try winding some myself and see how that goes. I had already saved the Embroidery Library link you sent me before I even got the machine, lol. 

CJ, about the "building up"...I just bought TWO cases that each hold 204 thread cones. What can I say, I have big dreams, and they were 40% off.  Hope it doesn't take too long, but ouch my pocketbook!

Notenoughtime, I LOVE the stabilizer chart, thank you so much! As I said, Angie had already sent me the Emb. Lib. link weeks ago, so I might have found it, but it's great to have it right off the bat.

Countrysunshine (Mary), I agree completely about not needing the specific number to match up colors, that's one of the reasons I didn't mind a machine with a black and white read-out as opposed to a color one that was $500 more! I've done counted cross-stitch for years, and I'm always changing the color scheme to suit my preferences, lol. And if I want to duplicate one exactly I can easily match something in the same color family. About the bobbins, I've been doing some reading, and there seems to be a huge difference between brands of thread and brands of machines, and some just don't mix...and men think women are temperamental! 

Petsneggs, from what I read about the Coats and Clarks, it has big lint problems that cause internal problems with your machine after a while, it's not as smooth a finish and it breaks easy, and from what I saw in the store it's really flat (bland) in color compared to the others. I think I'd rather pay a little more and avoid any problems, although I have to say they had a TON of colors! If it works for you, that's great! I've read some people rave about Sulky and others just hate it, so I don't think I'm going with that either.

Nana, right now I really am leaning toward the Isacord, and I'm definitely looking at the Long Creek Mills bobbins, since you and Angie both recommended them. Is the Embird what they refer to as a digitizer, or is that something else? I think I'm going to play with it a little bit before I buy any software, so I'll have a better idea of exactly what I want to do with it, but thanks for recommending it!

What zip program do y'all use? I know Mary mentioned Winzip, is it worth the purchase price? I had a free trial, but it expired months ago and I haven't gotten another one since then. 

Thanks again everyone! I hope you don't get sick of me and my comments and many, many questions, lol. At least maybe I'm doing others some good as well by asking them.  I'm going to make some definite decisions and get an order in tomorrow, so hopefully next weekend I'll be embroidering!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The card is just like a small hard drive (only larger than early PC's hard drives)

The PCMCIA holder came with my 300E, and I had to buy a sanDisk to hold the tiny memory.

I can move the files from main computer hard drive to the tiny memory. Use it, then put it back in the connection to my computer and move it back, or delete it.

I do not delete the copy of the design from my main computer hard drive, and I've even made a copy on a CD for back up.

Does this give some better idea?

Angie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah, okay, I get it now. I think mine works the same way as yours, though I haven't explored that yet. But the MC9500 has the same embroidery unit as the 300E, it even came with some instructions interchangeable for both. Thanks again!

So far, I've just done some plain sewing on the machine, but wow! So fast and quiet and easy, I love it!  I caught some colored thermal shirts on sale for $7 each and bought some flannel and I'm making pajama bottoms to go with them. I bought some fabric and a rotary cutter and mat (another first for me, lol), and I'm going to start sewing some quilt blocks. I also bought myself a nice new Rowenta iron today...somebody stop me!!! 

I also have some fabric I bought, just before I broke my arm last year, to make myself a Renaissance costume, so I'm going to start working on that, but I have to figure out how I want to dress it up now that I have all these great stitches and the embroidery, lol. First I want to practice the embroidery on some smaller things though.



AngieM2 said:


> The card is just like a small hard drive (only larger than early PC's hard drives)
> 
> The PCMCIA holder came with my 300E, and I had to buy a sanDisk to hold the tiny memory.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Why not do some Crazy Quilt type fabric block and make yourself a tote or pillow or something with it. That will give you a chance to use various stitches and colors and designs and still get something out of it.

And if our instructions are the same, we'll be talking the same machine language along the way on the embroidery stuff.

Angie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Why not do some Crazy Quilt type fabric block and make yourself a tote or pillow or something with it. That will give you a chance to use various stitches and colors and designs and still get something out of it.
> 
> Angie


Ooh, now there's a great idea! Why didn't I think of that?? I've been collecting bits and pieces for years with the intention of making a big crazy quilt with lots of embroidery, appliques, charms, and ribbon embroidery. A pillow would be a perfect first embroidery project! But then again, maybe those fabrics aren't the best for starting out, they're mostly silks, satins and velvets. What do you think?

Can you tell I can't sleep from excitement? I've spent hours looking at threads and embroidery patterns, lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd say GO FOR IT.
Since it's a pillow and smallish, you'll still have most of your stash, and have experience and FUN!

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh I agree, that's a wonderful idea and a terrific way to get to play with so many of your machines features!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, alrighty then, that's the plan! I found a place to order Isacord for $2.30 per 1000m spool in kits. They have some kits, one is a 62-color kit, the next is a 65-color kit, and the last is a 220-color completion kit, and then you have the whole set. I'm ordering the 65-color kit, figured that would give me a good range to start with and then if I really like them I'll probably buy the other two kits later on. It's http://www.threadetc.com/isacord.html, if anyone is interested. I'll let you know about the service after I receive my order. 

I'm going to try to find time in the evenings this week to get my fabrics out and start planning the design and download embroidery files, so hopefully next Saturday (hope my thread is here by then) I can actually spend the day sewing and embroidering, woo hoo! Thanks Angie and CJ!

Edited to add: Well, back to the drawing board on the thread. Once I went to check out it was going to be $15.00 for shipping! That sounds pretty high to me, so I'm going to check out a few other places first. But the plan stays the same.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Did you say " Somebody STOP me"? I say "YOU GO GIRL"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the info on the thread... I will bite the bullet and try a better brand. Promise! I can't wait to see some of what you get made.... hint hint pics please


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

PETSNEGGS said:


> Did you say " Somebody STOP me"? I say "YOU GO GIRL"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the info on the thread... I will bite the bullet and try a better brand. Promise! I can't wait to see some of what you get made.... hint hint pics please


Yes, but if I keep spending money like this I'm going to be in the poor house, lol. Actually, due to medical problems and losing my job I lived in true poverty conditions for almost three years, so after getting my health back and working my way out of that hole, I figure I deserve to treat myself to a few things.  

I'll try with the pictures. I haven't owned a camera in over 20 years, but just bought a digital camera around Thanksgiving...and still haven't learned to use it, ROFL! Then once I take some I'll have to find a website to upload them to and then figure out how to post them here...too many new things to learn in too short a time, my brain is tired!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Ok, I downloaded a pattern, I thought I put it in my download section. I looked not there that I can see. I have a Bernina. What do I do to find it? Also, was looking I saw a site that had some redwork patterns. Has anyone seen them. I would like to make them into a quilt. Thanks for the help. Cathy


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

sewing nana said:


> Ok, I downloaded a pattern, I thought I put it in my download section. I looked not there that I can see. I have a Bernina. What do I do to find it? Also, was looking I saw a site that had some redwork patterns. Has anyone seen them. I would like to make them into a quilt. Thanks for the help. Cathy


Cathy, I haven't gotten that far yet. If Angie or CJ don't see this and reply, send them a private message and ask them, or start a new post so they'll see it in the title. Also, I think CJ uses Bernina machines. They'll know for sure. Good luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sewing nana said:


> Ok, I downloaded a pattern, I thought I put it in my download section. I looked not there that I can see. I have a Bernina. What do I do to find it? Also, was looking I saw a site that had some redwork patterns. Has anyone seen them. I would like to make them into a quilt. Thanks for the help. Cathy


When you download the pattern, are you watching to the folder where you are putting it? and can you put a name on it that you know to look for?
Like it downloads as 12345.jef (jef is the extension for Janome) and you could put Redwork Wash.jef to find it .

Then you can go to your MY COMPUTER. Then the C: drive
then go down to the FOLDER with the name you gave it (EMBROIDER is what mine is). Click on it and there should be a file with REDWORK WASH.JEF in it.
If you click on that to highlight it - then you can go to the left hand side and see a RENAME FILE, MOVE FILE, etc.

If you have the machine, or a finger drive attached for your machine - you can MOVE or COPY REDWORD WASH.JEF to the D: drive (could be E or other letter, but many times it will be D.

Once the file is showing in D, you can disconnect and put the hard drive in the sewing machine computer slot. If it downloads directly to the machine, you should be able to access it on your viewing board.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Also, with Embroidery Library - all the files you've bought are stored in your order history. You can click on download and let it go directly to the attached D (machine or external drive for saving files) and then it will not be saved on your computer. 

I just like having it on my computer in case I cannot get to the embroidery library hard drive.

Angie


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I use only rayon, because that is what I have. But I like it. 

The best "gizmo" I ever bought was the clothesetter. You can line up EXACTLY where you want your design to be printed on your fabric. The hoop clips into the clothsetter, you move your fabric around until it lines up right (clear plastic cover) hoop it, and then unclip it from the clothsetter.

I go cheap, cheap, cheap, so buy stablizer by the yard at JoAnns in the area that sells interfacings. I also like using Glad sticky plastic (in rolls, like plastic wrap) when I want to hoop small pieces of material that aren't big enough to hoop. I've also got a huge stack of commercial sized coffee filters that I've ironed flat, and use them as stabilizers....perfect sized.

I had the free embird trial, and loved it, but haven't done much digitizing lately. Seems like I do more simple monograms and such lately. Use the free downloadable designs, too, a lot. 

I have the older Kenmore 19001 (which is a Janome). It's not fancy by any means, but it was a gift so I'm sure not knocking it!!!! It's the only way I'd ever be able to afford something like that.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Do you remember the filename? If so, just go to your start menu/find, and search for it. Most likely you'll need to unzip it before you can send it to the machine or open it with software if you use it.



sewing nana said:


> Ok, I downloaded a pattern, I thought I put it in my download section. I looked not there that I can see. I have a Bernina. What do I do to find it? Also, was looking I saw a site that had some redwork patterns. Has anyone seen them. I would like to make them into a quilt. Thanks for the help. Cathy


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

RE the Janome 9102D serrger- I had one of those, and I liked it quite well. Although it is advertised as using household sewing machine needles, you MUST use stretch needles. The loopers are set to work with the offset blade on the SP (aka "stretch") needles. 

I buy the Organ SP needles in bulk at http://www.discountembroiderysupp.com/.

______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Boy I really enjoyed reading all these post. I'm glad all the questions were ask. I've been using my embroidery machine for almost 4 years and I'm still learning and LOVE to know all I can. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE embroidering. I can't walk past something with embroidering on it without AHHHHHing about it. Thanks everyone for all the answers. Has anyone bought from www.threadart.com?:angel:


----------

